# Need Photos For Upcoming Banners



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking for photos of your babies if you'd like them to appear on upcoming banners. The setting is unimportant because they will be removed to feature just the dog. By submitting photos in this thread, you are giving us permission to use them at any time in future banners without individually requesting permission again. So have fun and lets see those beauties.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody interested in submitting before I have to do April???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I would love to submit, but I don't think I have any great pictures... there are a lot of wonderful photographers on this forum and I am not one of them!. 
BUT I am looking forward to everyone ELSE sending in fantastic pictures and seeing the amazing April banner! (btw April IS the best month ever... not that I am biased or anything!)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Geri,
I will start it out for you  Com'mon everyone, lets see those fabulous photos, and you may see your baby displayed in the monthly banner


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

*Photo of Charley Brown*

Here is a picture of Charley Brown


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie at 5 months*

Here's a pic of Josie... maybe we'll see her in a banner one day?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vana looking pretty for Izzy's birthday
Heather again and again you have the best photos wish you could do a photo shoot for all of us lol

Any photos I have posted you are welcome too...not that they are good;/


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are some pics of Ache... (some of them already in other thread )


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I want to use them all. This is going to be tough.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

they are all SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! 
I think Ache is just stunning!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> they are all SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> I think Ache is just stunning!


Thank you !!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

The terrible two.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of my favorites.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*Abby*

Here are a couple of Abby.















Can't wait to have some of McGee!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute she looks with her green bandana - ready for St. Paddy's day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

These are all wonderful.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

These are very cute. It definitely is going to be a tough decision.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I have some great pictures of Kirby...for some reason my brain will not cooperate and I can't figure out how to post them! I was able to post his avatar....and now I have been unable to post anymore pictures. I'd love to add some if some kind soul would like to help me out....:frusty:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello Kirby, I've been there lol so I'll try and help you out. In the box where you post a message click on "Go Advanced" and then click on the little paper clip next to where you choose a smiley face. Then you click choose file and browse your computer for the photos and click upload. After you see they have uploaded you post and we'll all be able to see the pictures  I hope this made sense lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie and Nellie*

Here are a few pics, old ones,I'm waiting for the weather to get better, so I can get some outside shots.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Tango and Bandit. If you're confused, I'll be happy to confirm which is which.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

More...


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

*Thank you Lumi!*

I'll give it a try!

Reenie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cuteness!

I'll throw up some fave's

Kara


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Cuteness!
> 
> I'll throw up some fave's
> 
> Kara


ooohhh my fave's too


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my favorite right now.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi! Here are a few pictures of my little guy. His name is Dillon, but he goes by Digs. He will be eight months on the 28th. Sorry for the sizing inconsistencies.

-Steve


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Steve and Digs-what a cute little guy!

Great pictures everyone, Geri maybe you can use more than one dog a month so they can all have their deserved moment in the spotlight.

That picture of Charley Brown? I just want to rub that cute little belly!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The plan is, when possible, to use more than one of our very special fur babies in the banner. I'll be working on April within the next couple of days, so watch for it. I will also come back to this thread for future months photos, so please keep adding. I love everything I'm seeing.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

This head shot has always been my favorite one of Watson. I will work on some photos of Einstein. It's so hard to get a good shot of a black pup. I am loving all your photos.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

pjewel said:


> The plan is, when possible, to use more than one of our very special fur babies in the banner. I'll be working on April within the next couple of days, so watch for it. I will also come back to this thread for future months photos, so please keep adding. I love everything I'm seeing.


Geri- I had an idea I wanted to share. What if you picked several hav's that were born in April and put them in the banner. It could be like a special little tribute to the birthday pups. Just a thought


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is Laila in her spring bow! Her first ever bow as well!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my...... what a cutie she is! She looks like a little angel.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ninja said:


> Geri- I had an idea I wanted to share. What if you picked several hav's that were born in April and put them in the banner. It could be like a special little tribute to the birthday pups. Just a thought


I love the idea but am not sure if I could make it work. I go for a certain look in the header and then choose photos that work with it. I'll give it some thought -- probably not for April though. Not enough time.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

My gosh, you guys! What a bunch of beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - I just love Gucci's little pink sweater!! And with bunny ears too - so adorable!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dixie in Black and white (with tooth extractions)*

As usual begging for food.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's the lastest pic of Huey-


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Laurie!
I love Laila's little head cocked pose, she looks like she likes being in front of the camera!!  Too darn cute!

I love all of the pictures on here and Geri, you'll have a great selection so far!

I went through and picked some more that may work for banners, I know you cut them out, so I"m looking at it from that perspective and saw a few more that might work better than what I put up already.
Kara


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

just a few here, i have more but really need to get some in proper daylight


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Their baby pics were too cute to pass up lol...it's funny because my bf forgets that Sissy used to have some color on her before turning white! All the pics on here are really great!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

*Gibbs & Probie*

first pic is Probie on the left and Gibbs on the right.
second pic is Gibbs.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are a few,I can't remember if I have already sent these ones,as I'm always posting pics,and I get easily confused[a bear with very little brain!].
Nellie in tea cup,Dizzie and Nellie posing,and Nellie's profile.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's Cruze at 3.5 months old.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. The last two submissions are wonderful. Though adorable, some of the photos of the dogs are too small or not clear enough to use in the banners. When submitting, please remember we need good quality shots (some of which I can enhance slightly, but they have to be clear to begin with and not tiny).

The photos we're getting are exciting for me and will be incorporated as possible in upcoming banners. I have May almost completed, so anyone wanting to possibly be on that one, I need the pictures now. I think I'm going to do something different for June, but I'll post another thread about that so many people can weigh in and let me know what they think.

Thanks again, your babies are all wonderful . . . and beautiful.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Just trying this out, is this pic a better size?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll try the other two.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those photos are wonderful. They were not a problem size the first time around and will, I'm sure, find themselves part of one of the upcoming banners. I should have been clearer. Some people send in very small file sizes and/or unclear photos, and much as I love the shots, I can't use them because they become too degraded for the banner.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm still hoping for McGee!!!!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Although all of the above are banner worthy too!!!


----------



## Chicadee96 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is a photo of my new little guy- Nico at 3 months!

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=7b20dfc2447e5f1626cd1d30d33b21f1


----------



## Scout M. Brown (Apr 16, 2011)

This is Scout!

/Users/alliebrown123/Desktop/mail.jpeg \


----------



## Scout M. Brown (Apr 16, 2011)

How do you post Pictures?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Scout M. Brown said:


> How do you post Pictures?


First of all, welcome! To post pictures go to "post reply" at the bottom of the thread (on the left), not post quick reply. You'll see the paperclip at the top of your editing window. Click it, you'll see a pop up window allowing you to upload up to five photos. Just make sure the file sizes aren't huge. If they are too large, use any photo editing software to resize.

Voila! The photo(s) will then appear.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Phoenix @ 1 year
Ditto sleeping like a baby


----------



## Sergio (Apr 13, 2011)

*Sergio*

Sergio would love to be a part of the beautiful Havanese calendar!


----------



## Scout M. Brown (Apr 16, 2011)

*Scout*


----------



## Chicadee96 (Jan 19, 2011)

I am new at posting pictures...hope this works!!

My new little boy..Nico at 3 months!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great photos, thanks! Nico is adorable. Scout is adorable too but the photo is much too small to be able to use on the banner. 

You mention that you'd like to submit Sergio's photos for inclusion in the calendar. Would you also like him to appear in one of our banners?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I think Sophie looks smart in this one.


----------



## Sergio (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there cost for inclusion in the banner? If not, Sergio would love to share his pictures. Thanks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sergio said:


> Is there cost for inclusion in the banner? If not, Sergio would love to share his pictures. Thanks.


The only cost to participate is to share your beautiful boy with us and enjoy all the rest of our special babies.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Geri,I don't envy you having to choose from all these absolutely stunning Havs,my what a good looking and cute bunch.Oh here's another one of Dizzie.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a beautiful pup is that Dizzie. Nice photo.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Pattie,I wish we had more breeders here in Britain, there are only a hand full of accredited breeders,we could do with some good American stock!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Some pictures of Ache in her "girlie style"...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Ache has the prettiest eyes and smile,so lovely how ever her hair is done!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS! I adore Ache!! Her coloring is amazing and HOW do you keep her face so lovely! Tillie's face is always so crusty... unless I have JUST washed and combed it out! LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks !!! I am a little obsessive with cleaning Ache but she also has tearing and crust under her eyes. Now that her bangs have grown, I am trying to get her used to the topknot and bows... (not easy, let me tell you).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ache looks adorable in her little pink bow!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, Kathie.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

here are a few more recent photos of Gibbs


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Nellie Mossa*

Nellie after a quick brush.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I ran through the whole thread just now and the photos are just wonderful.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gibbs' coat just sparkles! What a pretty boy!


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Sugar's Photo*

Here is our 8 month female Sugar


----------



## Lady Hanna (Apr 28, 2011)

How do I submit a photo of Hana?


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lady Hanna

Hit the post a reply button.
Write a message
Scroll towards the bottom of the window and find the "Attach Files" section
Click on Manage Attachments button
Click the browse button in the upload files from your computer section
Click upload
Click submit reply

I hope that helps


----------



## Lady Hanna (Apr 28, 2011)

*My new favorite breed*

Hi,
Your Havanese is adorable. I love the brown color. I am enjoying our new pup. She is smart and sleeps most of the night with one wake up call around 3:30am. She sleeps until 7am. My Shih Tzu and Golden love her as does my 2 1/2 yr. old grand daughter. She is so mellow and quiet. Don't get me wrong, she goes crazy running around and playing, but compared to other breeds I have had I am enjoying the quiet. She barks occasionally but for the most part just plays and wags her tail. 
I look forward to sharing stories and reading other's posts about there Havanese.
Wendy


----------



## Lady Hanna (Apr 28, 2011)

trying to submit photos


----------



## Lady Hanna (Apr 28, 2011)

*Lady Hanna's photos 9 weeks old*

Our new baby Hanna. We are falling in love with this breed. So glad I decided on a Havanese! What a sweetie pie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a lovely mix of breeds you have.I must say there is something magical about our little Havs!!Watch out they are addictive.Oh and :welcome: so glad you managed to post some great pics,we will all be looking forward to seeing more of Hana and friends!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Awww Hana is stinkin' cuteeee! She's soooo tiny compared to the others! Makes me miss Charleys days of being tiny. He's 6lbs, but triple the size when I got him (only 2lbs).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lady Hanna is beautiful! They are so cute and adorable as puppies - enjoy her puppyhood - they grow up way too fast!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

*Baby Coach for Banner*

It's a bit out of date, but one of my favorites:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Laura, that is adorable!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks Kathie... Maybe we can have a McGee (you know I've been pushing for him) and Coach banner next month!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laura, if we were to use Coach in one of the banners, would your photographer have a problem with our having to remove her copyright notice. I can't use the photo with it. Let me know. Too cute!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

No, she's fine with that.... how fun!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is Jellybean. The first is five minutes after he came home from his first groom. Second is him sticking his tongue out. He does that every once in a while and it looks so funny.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

cute as a button.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a juicy Jellybean!!It looks like he has a beautiful coat.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a cutie pie boy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin1:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Great face


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*McGee*

Don't know if any of these will work or not - especially in the grass ones!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great pictures! :clap2:

When is this book expected to be done?:ear:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

McGee!! It's amazing how fast they grow isnt' it?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, he's a looker!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's McGee's close-up!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's Zeus!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh if you can you've got to have Zeus!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I am finally home with my laptop to be able to post my pics (usually am responding at work, shhhhh  )


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

So many adorable faces!!! How can one choose??


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's some of Coco


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's pictures of little Chloe, she's 5 1/2 months right now


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah,Coco looks so cuddly,I love that fluffy puppy coat and colour.
Little Chloe looks like a princess!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gabriel*

Here's one, Geri :biggrin1:


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love all these. Just remember, in order for me to be able to use them, they have to be crisp, clear and the resolution has to be there.


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Eddie*

I will get some really cute pics of Eddie from Kristine and Joey...I'll give them a call and have them e-mail them to me...I also have some...when is the deadline??? Sorry - just starting to get back on the forum...Sharon Fay


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

here's a recent one of Tillie!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

*PRET-TEE!*



Laurief said:


> Here is Laila in her spring bow! Her first ever bow as well!


Was scrolling thru the pictures this morning showing them to my grandkids at breakfast. When we got to this picture, my 19 month old granddaughter squealed and said "pret-tee, pret-tee" !


----------



## Larissa (Aug 3, 2011)

*Meet Sam... He has redefined love for me. <3*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Larissa, those are too cute! Welcome to you and Sam.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Larissa and Sam! He is just adorable - love the little sandy face!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*McGee*

I looked back at the others I posted and can't believe how much my little guy has grown! Here are some of him close to six months.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love McGee!!


----------



## Dilly53 (May 31, 2011)

I would like to post a photo of Oliver, my 6 month old Havanese/woodchuck. *He has a beautiful blue coat with white markings on his chest and feet. I think he's on the large size as he weighs 15 lbs now. He's so adorable now that housebreaking is behind us. I think he would happily chew his way through a pile of firewood if I'd let him. He constantly has a branch or chunk of wood in his mouth when he comes inside which he chews into the tiniest pieces imaginable. Hopefully, he will stop this soon as I feel like I'm always cleaning up after him. I also have more toys to pick up then I did when I had toddlers! He's so much fun and has brought joy into my life after going through the grief of losing the my pal, Toby, in May. There just isn't anything better than a dog!*


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's Moira enjoying some nicer Iowa weather. You can thank my 13 year old for the grass clippings in our rock bed LOL! I know the second one is too fuzzy but she's so cute I wanted to share it with you.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Here's a newish one of Rollie.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

OMG Rollie is AWESOME!!! I love his coloring. Whoever grooms him deserves a blue ribbon. CUTE!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

MoirasNiceLady said:


> OMG Rollie is AWESOME!!! I love his coloring. Whoever grooms him deserves a blue ribbon. CUTE!


Ha, ha! Mother Nature grooms him - he hasn't been yet. He's what I like to call "au naturale!" Thanks so much, Moira.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, all these puppies are just so adorable! Wow, Oliver is 15 lbs. at 6 mos? He's a big boy!

Moira is so cute with her fancy hair decoration!

Rollie is the cutest little fuzz ball!


----------



## Larissa (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you Kathie and pjewel. McGee is adorable!


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi -- just got a msg. about the pics for the banner. I sent a bunch of them of Eddie...did I send them to the right place. Also, where do I send the pics for the calenders too. I am very, very confused between the forum, the yahoo and whatever else.. Sharon Fay


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I finally got a couple of nicer shots of Brody.


----------



## anderson57 (Aug 2, 2011)

For Cute & lovely puppy pics for the use of banners, just visit:


----------



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's Cookie! 15 Weeks old!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and Zoey


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You can use Jack's summer vacation pic, if you want. It is a cute full body shot and he is smiling.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie*

Here's a current close up pic of Josie...11 months old!


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie up close!*

My little Josie Girl!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

here are two close ups of Whisky


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

A rough and tumble Fionn the day before his first grooming!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is Uli with her little ribbons:biggrin1:


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Gibbs on vacation


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

*Diego*

Feel free to use these pics of Diego  crop out Olive if you must *tear*

JK 

Also, i have some pictures of Diego in my public profile so if you want to search through them, be my guest!
-Chris


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yogi and Boo enjoying the end of summer.


----------



## srhill13 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Oliver*

Hello! This is my first post on here! I have a 4 month old Havanese who has stolen my heart! This is a picture of him after his first bath ever (with me)! 
-Shelby


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome Shelby!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Shelby, welcome to the group and to the wonderful wacky world of havanese. He's absolutely adorable all wet. Now when do we get to see him dry.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Shelby and your new puppy! What is his name? I agree with Geri - we need to see more pictures!!!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

If we have posted photos recently, in other threads, are those considered or do we need to repost them here?

Thanks!
Alanna


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I think you need to post pictures for consideration here, Alanna....


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ok....here goes!*

Sorry for the repeats!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

And a couple more........my beautiful boy, Baxter!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

he is SO gorgeous! do you mind me asking who his breeder is!?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Baxter is so photogenic he poses so nice. I just love him!


----------



## srhill13 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Oliver*

Here are a couple more pictures of Oliver!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Couture Canines in OH.

http://couturecanines.com

The best part about his breeder is that she teaches her puppies to "sit pretty" before getting treats or attention, so he stole everyone's heart right from the first second with that! And, she uses the Misty Trails method of potty training so he was very reliably trained to pee pads when he was picked up.

We are going to the New England playdate in Rhode Island on Saturday if anyone wants to meet us!

Alanna


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Here's . . . Beau!*

Hey there, everyone!!

I'm Beau's mom -- and I'd like to introduce you to Beau. He's 9 months old and the happiest creature on the planet!! Last week we started doggy daycare and I think the last pic will tell you all you need to know about Beau. He may weigh 11 lbs -- but he thinks he's a BIG DOG.

Lorraine


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

welcome, welcome!! so great to see all these smiling hav faces!!!
I look forward to getting to know you!

Thanks Alanna, I'm gonna check out their site!! LOVE oogling puppies!!!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Soleil using the hipstamatic app on my Iphone


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack 1st picture. 2nd picture: Dexter & Jack.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Beautiful pups!!*

I loved looking at all of these cute Havanese...I have to ask...how much time do you spend grooming them to get that wonderful unkempt look? 

Here's Beanie...


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Beanie...*

Here's Beanie looking serious at 6 months old, and another one out in the daffodils; she was about a year old...I guess I like the mussy puppy look better ;0


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the mussy puppy look! Beanie is a doll.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh beautiful Beanie! She reminds me so much of Yogi.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38440&stc=1&d=1318868589

here is a picture of Lizzie running in the snowhttp://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38447&stc=1&d=1318879432


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

All the pics are beautiful. I have a question, how do you keep the hair our of your hav's eyes? Trim it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to trim Kodi's, but as his hair has matured, there is too much weight to the hair further back on his head, and that part just flopped forward over his bangs. As a result, I've been growing his bangs out. Eventually, I want to give him braids at the corners of his eyes, but since it's not long enough for that yet, he's wearing a topknot.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep mine in a top knot as well. But just looking at the pics I can see the Hav's eyes without them in a top knot. I love dodrop82's pics. We like putting hairbows in her hair but my daughters are wanting me to trim her bangs short so she can see without a hairbow. I prefer the hair bows.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are a couple of Kodi that you can use if you want, Geri. These are only for the banner, right? VS can't use them for anything else?

The 4th one is kind of silly, but I love it anyway.


----------



## dharb (Mar 3, 2011)

I love this pictur e of Joy.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Below are some pics of Mooshu and Milo.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Here's Rollie's latest.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

*guys+gals*

being good today


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jessica, I was scrolling down looking at the pictures and thought - "I don't remember sending in a picture of McGee" - then I noticed it was Rollie! He does more of the dark on his back than McGee but the resemblance is amazing!!!

Havame, the guys & gals look adorable!


----------



## Jonl (Dec 19, 2011)

*My sweet Bentley*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I posted this in a different thread but thought maybe it should go here too! LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know you've all been patiently waiting for a new header. I will be working on one in the next couple of days. My biggest problem, picking just a few of these incredible photos of all your photogenic darlings.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Photos for upcoming banners...*

here are a few...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

These are all wonderful. I just want to assure everyone that photos submitted for the header are only for the header. By granting your permission, it is ongoing, only for the header and only so we don't have to request permission every time there is a banner change.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

awesome! Here is a pic of Gabby.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Beau at 1 year -- and just as cute as ever!*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Here are a few of Pepper from the past year:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

BEAU . . .


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Took this last Friday


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Robin - That's a wonderful photograph!! Isabella is adorable!!*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not seeing the picture of Isabella - are you?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Right click on the little box that looks like it should open the picture. Select "Open image in a separate window." It should come up behind your forum page. Click on the new tab to see the picture.

Lorraine


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you . . .I'm in love with Beau, too  Don't know why it didn't show up. I used the tags LOL . . .maybe a mod can fix it?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

here are a couple


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful! You did a great job on the black dog pictures. They show up so well!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robin, I was able to view Isabella. She is breathtaking! What a beauty!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sweet Baxter....*

We haven't had much snow this winter, but he enjoyed it on this day!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

A few pictures from the last few months. The last two are from my avatar and from my signature.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*"JESSE" From Long Island NY*

Hi every one this is my little guy "Jesse" he is 14 week's old, he is a choc.& tan parti, they call Jesse a tri-color Hav, patches of brown, tan, black tips on his white body. I looked at hundred's of pic.of hav's looking for the colors i got in my Jesse, i hope he keeps most of his color, if not, to late, i love him no matter what. Eddie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, he is the cutest little bit of chocolate I've seen in a long time. Where did you get him? Hard to tell how his color will mature. It might lighten up a lot, but he'll be gorgeous no matter what it does.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a doll Eddie. Welcome.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome, can you please tell me how i can get one of Jesse's pic to the far left, where you guys put pic of your baby's. This is the first time i ever up loaded pic so it's a little hard for me.Thanx


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Click on User CP on the top navigation menu. Then click on edit Avatar on the left. It should load with no problem, but if you do have any issues, the file might be too big.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you, pjewel as you can see Jesse up their now.l


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is one of Toby from this Weekend.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Good Lord! Lovin' me some Jesse!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Eddie and Jesse. He is just adorable! I love his eyes!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Jesse you are spectacular!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

My how Toby looks to have grown,and what a shaggy coat!Lovely boy.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

*my baby*

I posted these on other threads.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Cute photos!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I can't imagine how you ever pick these pages are so chocked full of great shots! Here's my boy


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW this guy is just beautiful,just want to hug him.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

*Hello from Sonic and Aries*

Hi everyone, I've been lurking since June when I got my first Havanese, Sonic (male 10 month old Black and White Parti), but just joined today after I got my second, Aries (female 3 month old Black and Silver Brindle), this weekend. I love my little furbabies so much and just had to share their adorable pictures.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome,what faces I could eat them up,just beautiful. Eddie & Jesse


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Double cuteness!!!


----------



## Ryssa (Feb 17, 2012)

*Banner Submissions*

Here are a few pictures of Arthur:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I will NEVER be able to think of him as "Arthur" again... in my mind, he will ALWAYS be "MacGyver"!ound:

...and I'll be wondering what he's up to now!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Arthur You have my vote for being on our banner. I love the photo of him on your front door step. The red and green and stucco :whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Arthur is a total sweet heart!


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

Eddie said:


> Hi every one this is my little guy "Jesse" he is 14 week's old, he is a choc.& tan parti, they call Jesse a tri-color Hav, patches of brown, tan, black tips on his white body. I looked at hundred's of pic.of hav's looking for the colors i got in my Jesse, i hope he keeps most of his color, if not, to late, i love him no matter what. Eddie


COngrats on your beautiful puppy.. However when you register him... AKC only allows for the color chocolate parti (the word parti indicated 2 colors) in this case.. Truth be told amongst breeders we would term him a chocolate sable... and dont hold your breadth cause most likely he will fade (grown he will probably maintain tiny bits of lighter beigey color in the places he has darker color now) - they basically do what any sable does with time, but it wont matter as you will love him anyway no matter what color he grows up to be.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are some of Max from baby to now !


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

is it me or are hav pups the absolute cutest ever.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

submitting the following photo of my Hav Beau:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> is it me or are hav pups the absolute cutest ever.


Do you REALLY expect an argument from THIS crowd?!?!?!ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful photo of Beau,as it is particularly hard to get a good pic of a black pup,it is lovely to see his expressive eyes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My beautiful Abby actually stood still long enough for a picture! She will be five in June.


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

*Pedro*

This is Pedro De La Cassa - I'm a big boy now


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pedro is a cutie!

Rollie is growing up too fast just like McGee. They still look so much alike!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Pedro is a cutie!
> 
> Rollie is growing up too fast just like McGee. They still look so much alike!


I know! They DO!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Charly Girl*

I am new to this forum and I'd like to introduce you to my charly. Shes been with my husband I sense Christmas. We just adore her.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome! And oh, do tell us all about Charly! And post more pictures!

I'm pretty new here myself! Just love the forum!
Sun, 25 Mar 2012 18:33:55 (PDT)


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome, what a doll, more pictures.:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable! We need to see more!

I've been to Prunedale!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Carol- Charly girl is 6 months old now in is in intermediate obedience class. Doing very well. 
Eddie, thank you. I'm having some trouble uploading my newest photos. They came from my phone and are zip files. 
Kathie, No one Knows were Prunedale is you must have family close by us. I love it here and Charly does too. I take her to Moss Landings dog beach 2-3 times a week. It's only 7 mins. away.
Thank you to all for making us feel welcome!


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie on the Boat*

Josie loves to travel (anywhere) so, here she is out on the boat with us!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG, Mushmouse - she is ridiculously cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw that face and thought it was Kodi!!! Then I saw the larger amount of black on her body, but boy, does her face look similar... right down to the little white goatee!


----------



## Maggie60 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Here's Lucy!!*

I love this forum and never knew about these wonderful little dogs until I rescued one. My Lucy has been with me for 2 years and after a rough start to her life, she's a great little girl. I love the photos of her cousins.


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Toby our 5 month old Havanese the new ♥ of my life*

I have a question and I am new to this forum. When we purchased Toby he was all black now he has brownish red coloring to him as well as black.... Is this considered the Havana brown? I just love him to pieces, so the coloring makes absolutely no difference. He is my little love bug just was wondering, I will try to attach a photo  Wish me luck. Think I got it, the first is the day we brought Toby home at 9 weeks old the second is a picture I took of him in the sunlight just the other day at 5 months? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

He's a chocolate? He's adorable in any shade but I can see how you might be amazed that he did not stay all black!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Good for you!*



Maggie60 said:


> I love this forum and never knew about these wonderful little dogs until I rescued one. My Lucy has been with me for 2 years and after a rough start to her life, she's a great little girl. I love the photos of her cousins.


Hi Maggie,
I've been looking at Petfinders and have noticed that there are a lot of Havanese and Havi mixes in shelters, some of them in high kill shelters, especially in the Los Angeles area. This just breaks my heart...I wish more people would try to adopt rather than buy...your little one looks like a sweetheart...


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

*Pics of Maccabee*

I've attached some pics of Maccabee.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

truleepeachy31 said:


> I have a question and I am new to this forum. When we purchased Toby he was all black now he has brownish red coloring to him as well as black.... Is this considered the Havana brown? I just love him to pieces, so the coloring makes absolutely no difference. He is my little love bug just was wondering, I will try to attach a photo  Wish me luck. Think I got it, the first is the day we brought Toby home at 9 weeks old the second is a picture I took of him in the sunlight just the other day at 5 months? Thanks everyone.


He COULD be Havana brown, though it's a bit confusing that in the second photo his nose appears to have changed to brown too... in which case, he might be a very dark chocolate. Were either of his parents chocolate? The other possibility is that he will silver. Most silvers go through a rusty or brownish phase before they silver.

You won;t know for sure until he's an adult, and he could even continue t change over the course of his adult life. That's part of the fun of Havanese!!!


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Beanie but even though it looks like his nose is brown it is actually black as well as his lids, lips etc. so I do not think he is chocolate. His dad was chocolate and his mom was black with white markings. I will try to get a better picture today he was in direct sunlight, for the picture I took the other day and it was on my phone so I did not realize until I uploaded it on here that every part of him looked chocolate, but just to clarify its only his fur that has bits of choclate and Red.


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

krandall said:


> He COULD be Havana brown, though it's a bit confusing that in the second photo his nose appears to have changed to brown too... in which case, he might be a very dark chocolate. Were either of his parents chocolate? The other possibility is that he will silver. Most silvers go through a rusty or brownish phase before they silver.
> 
> You won;t know for sure until he's an adult, and he could even continue t change over the course of his adult life. That's part of the fun of Havanese!!!


Hi Krandall I left a comment for Beanie explainging everything...lol, his nose is black, also his lips and eyelids just his coat has changed. I am not sure why the picture shows such a dramatic change with his nose but it could be the way the sun was hitting him. His eyes have lightened to an amber color from dark brown but aside his coat that is the only difference I have noticed. IYou are absolutely right it is so much fun watching them change and grow into little or big personalities.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

truleepeachy31 said:


> Hi Krandall I left a comment for Beanie explainging everything...lol, his nose is black, also his lips and eyelids just his coat has changed. I am not sure why the picture shows such a dramatic change with his nose but it could be the way the sun was hitting him. His eyes have lightened to an amber color from dark brown but aside his coat that is the only difference I have noticed. IYou are absolutely right it is so much fun watching them change and grow into little or big personalities.  Thank you for your reply.


Amber color eyes are another chocolate trait. Non-chocolates should have very dark eyes. Of course it makes NO difference if he is a pet!

I do have a friend who has a stud with his championship who was born black and white parti, (so I believe that's how he was registered) and is now brown and white, with black nose, eyeliner and lips. We don't know what his official color is... we just call him pretty!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau at 18 months . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He has the most adorable little, heart-melting face!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Just when you think you have the most adorable dogs in the world...you take the time to look at this thread! 

Well mine are not the MOST ADORABLE....but it reinforces my opinion that WE all do have the most amazingly beautiful, sweetest, breed of dog that there is!!! These pictures were sooooo much fun to look at..thank you all for posting them, it was a fun time going through them all.....here are the Bella Sisters...


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

The Bella sisters are so wonderful!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha and Rango


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Sasha and Rango should star in a movie...tv commercial...or at least a magazine cover...they are just the cutest love bugs ever!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Sasha and Rango should star in a movie...tv commercial...or at least a magazine cover...they are just the cutest love bugs ever!


Thanks I was so surprised that I was able to post that I forgot to put any info on the picture. Sasha (the small black on is 7 years old and totally in charge) Rango is my "on the large side at 16 lbs - 10 month old". She grabs his beard and pulls when is out of line which is quite often as he loves to play. LOL


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Our Havs are just too beautiful for words!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Linda

Sasha and Rango look like best buds. How cute!


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Little Toby after his first grooming yesterday!*

I love the first picture because he was so tired after he came home he fell asleep when I took his pic standing. It looks like he is listening to music or enjoying the breeze. He is 5 months old and my little 7 pound peanut with a huge personality ♥


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Toby looks great, what a cutie!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

This is Chase at 5 weeks


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Zippety and Nicky*

Here are Zippity ( black with white) girl and Nicky ( black parti color) boy Wed at 8 weeks old.


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pipersmom said:


> Toby looks great, what a cutie!


Awe thank you he is such a sweet little guy!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

oops, Nickey and Zippety are 6 weeks, not 8


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What adorable puppies


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Here is Prissy*

This is Prissy -- she looks like a habanese doesn't she?


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Here is Prissy*

This is Prissy -- she looks like a habanese doesn't she?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, she sure does!


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

Her hair have been growing. We like the naturel look. lots of tangle. 
She does not mind being brushed as long as it is not too rough. 
We are using a detanging spray.
Any one has a better method?










http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=626&pictureid=3637


----------



## mugsymom1 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Here's my Hollywood Girl in Action!*

Have a girlfriend with a silk scarf biz who asked my baby to model for her web site. 
I hope these pics load OK for viewing...just joined the forum today so it's a BIG learning curve for me right now! :wave:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Love the last pic. How sweet!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is a natural! Those pics are adorable!


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=626&pictureid=3635


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter 4 years old.


----------



## mugsymom1 (Sep 6, 2012)

lise said:


> Love the last pic. How sweet!


Thanks so much, Lise!


----------



## mugsymom1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kathie said:


> She is a natural! Those pics are adorable!


Kathie,

Thank you for the sweet comment...actually, I just think the photographer caught her on a good day. Your babies & Lise's are such cuties too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pics! 

Kara


----------



## mugsymom1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Kara, thanks! You have a cutie on your Avatar too!:wink:


----------



## Hamilton's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

These are the latest from Hamilton. He just turned 4 months old last week.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think your pics loaded of Hamilton


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

charley_brown said:


> Here is a picture of Charley Brown


This dog is too cute for words. What a fitting name.


----------



## Rose (Nov 5, 2012)

Here are some of my Little Vienna!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

These are my current three favorite of Indy (3 months old).


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Is this what you want?





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8533675995/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think Geri has had time to do a new header for a really long time. It's fun to see the cute photos, though!

Don't forget to send good photos to Heather for the calendar!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Lil Pickles at three months!


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some recent pictures of Pablo!


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

A more recent pic of Pickles! One year old in two weeks!


----------



## truelladaril (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a picture of Mino on the Red Carpet!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

*All smiles!*

Leo - gotta love the Havanese smile!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Here is Chester in his cute expressions.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Volatpropriis (Jun 26, 2013)

*Mr. Watson*

View attachment 56818


View attachment 56826

```

```


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom (Jul 15, 2012)

*Ruby Tuesday*

Here's a picture of Ruby . . .


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

How about this one of Charlie?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Love it, Ruth!


----------



## Jules13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Puppies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jules13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Shoot I don't know how to post pics! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are a few of henry:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Henry looks so cute. The first pic is my favorite.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

FancyNancy said:


> Here are a few of henry:


Oh, those are very cute.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute!!


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

*Max!*

Here's Max!


----------



## ohvera (Oct 8, 2013)

This is Cubby!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse*

Jesse


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Max, Cubby and Jesse are all adorable.


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

*To Sandy*



sandypaws said:


> Max, Cubby and Jesse are all adorable.


 Thank you! Max was and is such a sweet bear of a havanese. :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love this picture of out puppy Aisling looking up at my son, thanking him for her drink of water.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That picture is priceless, Laurie. Love the look the puppy is giving your son. She is so cute.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

What a sweet picture, Laurie.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

What a beautiful photo - congrats for capturing the moment.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Sandy, Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## mark (Mar 6, 2012)

*Mistletoe*

2 yr old female


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Here are some of my favorite pics of Ginger.


----------



## truelladaril (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## truelladaril (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's my Prince....


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Here is Chloe ... love those expressive faces ...


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------

